# Window problem, Bass problem, Burning Smell problem (Q and A)



## Russk (Mar 28, 2005)

*Is anyone having these problems?*

Hey guys,
I am having some minor glitches with my Eos and I was wondering if any of you are having the same.

Windows...When I run the convertible top the small rear window on the drivers side does not come back up all the way. I have to hit the button to bring it up. It is only a few millimeters but it is noticeable. I also notice that the drivers side front window does not always drop the few millimeters when you pull the door handle. Sometimes it does this after the door is all the way open.
I have the Dynaudio stereo and I love it but sometimes the bass goes crazy. It doesn't matter if it is the radio, cd, or satellite. I just had my 5000 mile service and the dealer said they could find nothing wrong???? This just hapens randomly.
One more thing. Sometimes after a longer trip (like an hour or so) I notice a burning smell coming from the car. I told the dealer and they said nothing is wrong.
Just wondering if anyone else is having these little issues.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (Russk)*

The bass boom problem many people here are reporting, including myself. However, it is not very frequent, at least for me. It's only happen twice in a little over 4000 miles. I suspect there will be TSB on this in the near future.
Your rear window probably only need to be adjusted but I think this is a dealer job. The front window sounds more like a problem like maybe a bad sensor in the door handle?? Your dealer should be able to fix these two things.
What type of burning smell? Oil, electrical? Try to determine if it coming from the inside or from the outside through the ventilation system.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (solarflare)*

I've had the bass problem, about 4 or 5 times but do not have the dynaudio pkg. I think it has something to do with automatic volume adjustment while driving so the radio is still audible at higher speeds.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Windows and Bass Boom*

In regards to the windows, I too have noticed the rear not going up all the way. Usually the driver's side window.
As for the bass boom, my car does it sporadically but when it does do it, it happens in great frequency. By that I mean, it won't happen except for once a week or so, but when it does happen it will drop in and out about 4 times in 10 minutes.

_Quote, originally posted by *Russk* »_Hey guys,
I am having some minor glitches with my Eos and I was wondering if any of you are having the same.

Windows...When I run the convertible top the small rear window on the drivers side does not come back up all the way. I have to hit the button to bring it up. It is only a few millimeters but it is noticeable. I also notice that the drivers side front window does not always drop the few millimeters when you pull the door handle. Sometimes it does this after the door is all the way open.
I have the Dynaudio stereo and I love it but sometimes the bass goes crazy. It doesn't matter if it is the radio, cd, or satellite. I just had my 5000 mile service and the dealer said they could find nothing wrong???? This just hapens randomly.
One more thing. Sometimes after a longer trip (like an hour or so) I notice a burning smell coming from the car. I told the dealer and they said nothing is wrong.
Just wondering if anyone else is having these little issues.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (kpiskin)*

I don't believe this has anything to do with the automatic volume thingy... its turned off and its not like the audio gets louder. The bass just gets ridiculously deep.


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_I've had the bass problem, about 4 or 5 times but do not have the dynaudio pkg. I think it has something to do with automatic volume adjustment while driving so the radio is still audible at higher speeds.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (Russk)*



Russk said:


> Hey guys,
> I
> 
> .
> ...


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (liquid stereo)*

That's true, I guess it's just mainly bass that increases a great amount.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_That's true, I guess it's just mainly bass that increases a great amount.

This is an issue with the speed volume control feature and VW is aware of it. There is a TSB to do an update to the radio. I just had it done to mine about a month ago because I was having the same problem......BUT......as a few others can testify to who also got the update......it still happens.......As much as I like the Speed Volume feature...I just turned it off for now. Until VW can up with a fix to fix the update











_Modified by karloseos at 5:42 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (karloseos)*

It happens with the speed/noise-sensitive volume turned off.
Today it happened 4 times while I was driving. 

_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_
This is an issue with the speed volume control feature and VW is aware of it. There is a TSB to do an update to the radio. I just had it done to mine about a month ago because I was having the same problem......BUT......as a few others can testify to who also got the update......it still happens.......As much as I like the Speed Volume feature...I just turned it off for now. Until VW can up with a fix to fix the update









_Modified by karloseos at 5:42 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (liquid stereo)*

How do you turn the speed volume control feature off?


----------



## Russk (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_How do you turn the speed volume control feature off?

To turn the speed volume control off you do the following
push the scan button in until the menu shows up in the screen
once this happens turn the scan knob until you see the screen that shows the speed volume control.
select off and then push and hold the scan button again until the radio display shows up again.
hope this helps.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_This is an issue with the speed volume control feature and VW is aware of it. There is a TSB to do an update to the radio. 

VW does not have a TSB for this. This is not the same thing as the sound inconsistent TSB that can be found in the TOC of this forum which discribes a FM reception problem. The other radio TSB was for a SAT problem but neither of these address the booming bass issue.
I'm not sure were the connection was made this being a speed control volume issue other then the fact that the speed control volume feature can change the volume of the radio by itself.
Many people have posted their experiences. The consensus seems to be that it happens with any source, whether the speed sensing volume is turn on or off, dynaudio or the upgraded stereo (not sure about the base head unit?) and whether the vehicle is moving or stationary. In addition, it seems to only be the bass response. The most likely cause is a firmware bug or design defect in the head unit. This will be a tough one to demonstrate to the dealer though. At this time it would be pointless because even if you could demonstrate this for the dealer they would most likely replace the radio with one that will do the same thing. Unless the problem was found and fixed by the maker of the radio but didn't tell anyone


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (solarflare)*

Hmmm, I wonder now what update to my radio VW did. Because Ive never had an issue with my FM or SAT. Just the random booming bass issue. In fear of one day blowing a speaker I fiddled around with all the settings and noticed that after I turned off the speed volume control feature a week went by and the bass issue didnt happen ( It ususally happened almost every other day). So I left it off. Its been off since Mid-March with no issue. 
I Inquired about the booming bass issue during my 5000mi checkup at the beginning of this month ,they looked up my VIN in the system and saw my car was flagged for an update to the radio. Thats when VW did the update to my head unit. After the update I did notice the speed volume feature was less sensitive than before even on the highest setting (3). I assumed VWs fix was an adjustment to the speed senstivity however to my disappointment the booming bass returned a couple of days later. So I turned the feature back off. 
I dont know about everyone elses experience but mine has the speed volume control as the definite root cause of my random booming bass issue. I never have the problem when that feature is off. This has been the "fix" I used for my Eos and my roomates Eos who has had the same issue.




_Modified by karloseos at 12:01 AM 5-21-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_VW does not have a TSB for this. This is not the same thing as the sound inconsistent TSB that can be found in the TOC of this forum....

Uh, I'm not so sure about that. It is quite common for VW to issue a TB describing a software flash that addresses one specific problem, but for the software flash itself to clean up a whole bunch of other problems. VW is pretty good about trying their best to bring existing vehicles (vehicles in the hands of owners) right up to the same build spec as what is being produced 'today' whenever it is necessary to issue a software update for any one specific problem.
A good example of this is a software flash for the Phaeton instrument cluster - nominally to solve a problem with the analog clock losing time - that also cleaned up half a dozen other little nuisances at no additional charge.
In Europe, VW is more open about describing all the different benefits that a software flash will provide. In North America, they tend to keep their mouths shut and only mention the single most critical issue that the flash addresses. This might be because of concerns about litigation, I don't really know.
I have read several other reports of this 'booming bass' issue over the past 6 months, and my personal guess on the solution is that it is a combination of three actions: one action is lowering the setting for the speed-sensitive volume, another is lowering the setting for bass on the treble/bass control to something closer to the middle of the range, and the final action is applying the software flashes if they apply (based on VIN) to the vehicle in question. 
I do know that any vehicle with Speed Dependent Volume (SDV is the acronym in English, GALA in German) will give you very boomy and distorted bass if you have the GALA set to a high level and you also have the bass set in the upper 25% of its range of travel. In other words, you can set the GALA to the top end, or you can set the bass to the top end, but don't set both GALA and bass to the top end, or it will sound awful.
Michael


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (PanEuropean)*

I don't know Michael. I would think VW would mention this boomy bass issue in a TB if they had a fix for it. It's not really a minor nuisance. Perhaps it's mentioned secretly on the service managers computer screen. You know more about the VW corporate then I. I never had any problems at all with SDV on my '04 Passat and I had the bass knob fully clockwise and the SDV on 3. But that system still could have used more bass







It's SDV was perfect for me. I never found myself readjusting the volume like I find myself doing in the Eos.
Perhaps there are various causes for this problem as Karloseos mentioned the latest update did not fix this for him. Others report this problem with the SDV turned off. Mine is turned on and set to 3 but I've only noticed this problem twice in 4500 miles and one of those was sitting in my driveway. I suspect there will be another TB issued for this problem in the near future.


_Modified by solarflare at 4:47 AM 5-21-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (solarflare)*

I just wish they would finally figure it out and fix the issue. SDV is a feature I love to have. The last time the bass went crazy I had stopped at a stop light. Top down, all of a sudden the bass started raging like my stereo took on a life of its own. Kinda embarrassing. People looking at me like I'm crazy







while I'm fumbling with my stereo knobs to turn it down.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (karloseos)*

I wonder if there is a correlation between having the top down and encountering this bass distortion problem. In other words, I am wondering if, like the air conditioning system, the sound system changes its behaviour when the roof is down.
Perhaps folks who are encountering this bass problem could let us know what the roof position is when the problem appears.
I have to go to Switzerland later today, but if I get a chance later this week, I will try to contact one of our 'forum friends' at VW and see if there is any additional information available concerning this bass issue. 
Michael


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (PanEuropean)*

Michael, I suspect this is the more likely the culprit. I can see needing a boost in bass with the top down. I haven't confirm this but on a few occasions I think I noticed a bit more bass with the top down. 
The two times this has happened to me the top was up.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (solarflare)*

Its happened to me with both the top up and down before I turned off SDV feature.....I too suspect that the radio might do some type of DSP to compensate for the top down. Havent been able to confirm it yet though


----------



## ttocsffej (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (PanEuropean)*

I don't own an Eos, but I do have a 2006 Passat 2.0t with Dynaudio and it does the same "bass boom" thing...obviously with the top up.







So I don't think this is exclusively an Eos "issue."


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (PanEuropean)*

No correlation with me. That being said I've not done any systematic tests as the problem is intermittent.
But it has happened to me, top up, top down, car moving, car stationary, and almost always with minimal/little background noise.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I wonder if there is a correlation between having the top down and encountering this bass distortion problem. In other words, I am wondering if, like the air conditioning system, the sound system changes its behaviour when the roof is down.
Perhaps folks who are encountering this bass problem could let us know what the roof position is when the problem appears.
I have to go to Switzerland later today, but if I get a chance later this week, I will try to contact one of our 'forum friends' at VW and see if there is any additional information available concerning this bass issue. 
Michael


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (ttocsffej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttocsffej* »_I don't own an Eos, but I do have a 2006 Passat 2.0t with Dynaudio and it does the same "bass boom" thing...

Well there's another piece to the puzzle. Looks like this radio left the engineers bench too soon


----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

*Is anyone having these problems?*

Since I do not have the first two issues I can not talk to them. However on the burnt smell I too have noticed it. I believe it is the brake pads. The reason I say this is that I really noticed the smell when I cleaned my calpiers the other day to paint them. I got as close the the brake assembley ad the ordor seemed to be coming from the pads. I do not ride my brakes so believe it is just the way the pads wear. I have had Mitex Red box pads on my Corrado and GLI and never ad that smell.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (Rmon)*

I've smelled a plastic burning type smell that I attribute to breaking the car in. Nothing seems to be wrong with the car and I've experienced this phenomenon with other new vehicles I've owned.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_The bass boom problem many people here are reporting, including myself. However, it is not very frequent, at least for me. It's only happen twice in a little over 4000 miles. I suspect there will be TSB on this in the near future...

The fact that we have not seen a TB (Technical Bulletin) about booming bass suggests to me that there might not be a problem with the radio _per se,_ but instead, perhaps a problem with how we understand it and how we configure it.
Radios are pretty simple components, compared to the rest of the vehicle systems. On top of that, VW sources most of their radios from the same vendor, and I am pretty sure that if there was a problem with the software or hardware in the radio, VW would have extracted a fix from the vendor by now.
I kinda, sorta wonder if the 'Eos Booming Bass Problem' has the same origins as the 'Phaeton Tire Pressure Monitoring System Problem' - that being that we, as owners, are not 100% familiar with the system, thus we are not operating it or not configuring it the way it should be set up.
I'm tossing this idea out as 'food for thought'. There are a number of variables involved in the radio itself - how we set up the loudness, how we set up the SDV (Speed Dependent Volume, or GALA), even whether or not the roof is up or down. To get to the bottom of the problem, someone who is quite familiar with radio configuration needs to collect data from each person who reports a bass problem - in other words, how was the radio configured, was the roof up or down (or, perhaps, just recently raised or lowered), and so forth. I'm pretty sure that if we pooled our experiences here, we could pretty soon find a common denominator.
FWIW.
Michael


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (PanEuropean)*

I used to get the bass boost about once a week but I haven't had it in the past few months. I've driven several cars from other manufacturers with volume boosts tied to speed and none of them amplified the bass to such a degree with respect to the remaining frequency band. I know that I got a software update/recall around the same time so on your next oil change ask if they have one for the EOS. Apparently it came out a few months back but my dealership said that the average customer won't get a letter in the mail about it for a few more months so unless your dealership is keeping up with EOS software you might not have heard of it. In any case I think the update came a little too late because my driver side woofer is toast. One too many bass boosts
As described by my dealer maintenance staff, VW considers all levels and volumes at half way to be the testing position. If everything sounds fine and checks out fine with their diagnostics then the system is within "spec". The speed based volume control can be set to Off ,1 ,2, or 3. I had the problem at level 1 for 8 months. Although it has been absent for the last 2 months I've switched it to off in light of my desire to prevent future woofer destruction. The top has been both up and down. My speed has been between 60 and 90mph. The bass boost comes on for anywhere from 10 to 60 seconds. Sometimes it occurs during acceleration, deceleration, and cruising. I've only had it happen to cd's and satellite radio, but I don't listen to FM/AM much. It certainly didn't happen every time I drove, but my driving habits and routes have not changed.
It took VW months to figure out how to fix the window roll down issue and from the looks of things on this board they or the dealerships tried at least a dozen different fixes. I'm hoping that this software patch is the key otherwise they might be replacing a lot more woofers.


_Modified by aflaedge at 10:34 AM 6-24-2007_


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

I had the bruning smell once. I was driving for a while and when I started to exit the highway, I noticed a burning smell. I thought it was someone else until the smell followed me (I was the only exiting car) for a block or two. 
I have not noticed it again though.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The fact that we have not seen a TB (Technical Bulletin) about booming bass suggests to me that there might not be a problem with the radio _per se,_ but instead, perhaps a problem with how we understand it and how we configure it.
Radios are pretty simple components, l

I think the consensus here is that this problem, and it is a problem, is completely random. Top up or down, adaptive volume on or off, moving or stationary, in an Eos or Passat. I suspect the reason we have not seen a TB to date is because the manufacturer either doesn't know about the problem or because of the infrequent, intermittent nature of the beast, can't find the cause.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I suspect the reason we have not seen a TB to date is because the manufacturer either doesn't know about the problem or because of the infrequent, intermittent nature of the beast, can't find the cause.

I doubt that, because many of the same radio unit that are used in the Eos are also used in other VW products in North America and worldwide. Once VW (VW of America, VW Germany, wherever) figures out that there is a problem with a component, they contact the supplier, and when VW says 'jump', the supplier usually says 'how high?'







I mean, VW is a pretty big customer, the suppliers don't want to cheese them off.
Also, when a problem is found with a component supplied by another vendor, VW bills the cost of any recalls, campaigns, or TB's back to that vendor - thus, it doesn't cost VW anything to correct problems *IF *they can be traced to a component not performing as it should.
For these reasons, I doubt that there is a problem with the radio or the radio amplifier. I'll bet my money on configuration of the system, although there is an outside chance that this problem might be caused by communications across the vehicle databus - something that would have nothing to do with the radio manufacturer.
Michael


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (PanEuropean)*

What kind of configuration do you mean? Factory settings? User settings? Whatever this is it came from something higher up the supply chain than user interaction. I think it is purely faulty programing on the part of Dynaudio.

Here's a theory I've been pondering through the course of this discussion
The radio has to accept inputs from the ECU to know the speed unless it has a built in accelerometer (doubtfull, redundant, and not their speciality). At which point it has to decide whether or not to amply the volume depending on the speed input and user settings. Without seeing the code I am guessing from previous experience that 1,2 and 3 are just higher and higher levels of volume amplification. An alternative guess would be that 1, 2, and 3 represent different equalizer settings for amplification. Through a simple poll we could find out by seeing which setting everybody has their's on and if they get this Bass problem. In any case it is not in VW or Dynaudio's best interest to have an EQ setting with volume amplification that is self destructive. Since there is a direct chain from the Stock Radio to the Amplifier to the Speakers there are limited opportunities for compatibility issues as Michael pointed out.
Assuming one is playing an off the shelf audio cd or other audio source within VW spec volume and settings here are some of the sources of the Bass problem and my thoughts on their impact.
*Data from the ECU is incorrect or misinterpreted. Say the car is going 60mph but the ECU tells the radio 120mph. As I've stated before it is not in anyones best interest to design a system that knowingly amplifies the volume regardless of the input into self destructive conditions.
* Loose cables, connections, or chip boards, bad soldering etc. It should happen more frequently on uneven terrain which doesn't seem to be the case.
* Faulty programing in the Radio. Some combination of inputs and bad code has confused the stock radio and caused an incorrectly amplified signal to go down the chain to the speakers or the dynaudio amplifier and then speakers. If so we should be seeing this in a lot more VW product lines.
* Faulty programing in the Dynaudio. While the Dynaudio is in the Passat, Eos and Touareg (phaeton too?). I submit to you that since the problem has only been reported in the 07 Passat and the 07 Eos, they share a common program which is to blame. That programing for whatever reason has a flaw which occasionally boosts the signal strength to the Woofers. The easiest solution without loosing any of the system's functionality would be to reprogram the dynaudio to fix this glitch. VW has already issued several software updates and I have yet to have the Bass issue since the last update. Hopefully that has solved it


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (aflaedge)*

It's not just Dynaudio. I don't have Dynaudio and have heard the problem. My adaptive volume is on 3 and bass knob is at the 3 o'clock position. That said, I have not had this problem since March, when I noticed the problem twice and one of those times while sitting in my driveway. However, I do not recall the bass knob position or adaptive setting for those two times. Users report the problem using difference sources as well. What's not clear is if the base stereo has this problem or if the Nav unit has this problem. Am I correct in saying the upgraded stereo and dynaudio use the same head unit? Has anyone with a base head unit or Navigation experienced this issue?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_Here's a theory I've been pondering...

Hi Chris:
I think you are on the correct track with your methodology - to collect information about what settings and circumstances are present when this 'unwanted bass' appears.
Here's some background information that might help you frame things better:
*1)* The speedsensor feeds information into the Controller Area Network (CAN) data bus, and various other controllers (engine, ABS, radio, roof and so forth) grab this information as it comes passing by, kind of like how you would pick up a donut coming out of the production line at a Krispy Kreme. I'm not sure which controller on an Eos is responsible for generating the speedsensor signal - the transmission controller or the ABS controller - but my guess would be it is the transmission controller.
*2)* Normally, the Speed Dependent Volume (SDV, or GALA in German) is not active below 60 km/h, which is about 35 MPH. Thus, I am wondering whether rapid acceleration across the 35 MPH threshold might be a contributing factor...
*3)* If I had to bet money on the cause of the problem, I would put my money on the following combination: SDV set to a medium or high setting, and bass turned up above the neutral (default) setting *and *loudness enabled. I have a 270 watt OEM sound system in my VW, if I enable SDV, crank the bass up, and turn on both loudness and dynamic compression, the radio sounds horrible if I rapidly accelerate.
*4)* I might put a tiny side bet on a possible error in passing information from the drivetrain data bus (where the speedsensor signal originates) across to the infotainment data bus (what the radio is hooked up to), but I would want at least 100 to 1 odds before I put my side bet down on that one.
Keep on with your pondering, I think you are on the right track.
Michael


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems?*

I would like to put in my 2 cents worth here. We have been kicking this idea of the speed sensing concept and I still remain committed to the possibility of the head unit having a problem. In theory the volume controlling circuitry should be adjusting the volume not so much the tone quality. If if were adjusting tone quality then both ends of the audio spectrum should be affected. But only the bass is increased, not the volume and not the mid and upper frequencies. Originally auto level of audio was sensed using an microphone mounted in one of the components of the stereo system. As background noise in the car went up the volume went up correspondingly. Now I know the Eos is more sophisticated thanks to computerization but I think the basic concept is there. We have seen posters with the problem state their methods to deal with the issue and to date nothing really has been solved. I don't think VW is going to be able to do much until the complaints and actual diagnosis is made by the dealers because the problem cannot be diagnosed due to its nature of happening at random. 
WE haven't heard if any of the overseas Eos have this problem and we also haven't heard if anyone with the base radio or the nav unit have this issue. We know that Eos with Dynaudio and cars with the updated radios have the issue because they use the same radio. and we have heard from someone with a Passat with the problem again due to the probability that they share the same radio unit. As for me I have had this issue and like the others there has been no predictability as to when the "bass boost" issue occurs. It can happen when the top is up or down, Sitting at a traffic light or cruising down the road at any speed. It doesn't matter whether it's warm or cold out. It just does it when it feels like it. I don't think it's a speed control issue As people have still had the problem when the system is deactivated. I don't think it has anything to do with where the tone controls are set. Mine are always at the 12 o'clock position. I vary my volume between low and middle. The "boost" usually seems to occur at lower volume settings. I don't think from what I remember that there are no diagnostic codes generated. That why I think the radio is the issue. This is where the tone and volume are handled and where the circuitry are stored for these functions. 
Again just my 2cents 
Andy

_Modified by cb391 at 6:15 PM 6-26-2007_


_Modified by cb391 at 6:18 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (cb391)*

Here are my observations on this:
- We don't have Dynaudio in Canada, nor do we have Nav, but I do not have the base unit either. So not sure where this ranks in the US for the model.
- The issue has occurred cruising along anywhere between 50 - 80 km/h and it has also occurred at a standstill or crawling along at 10 - 15 km/h. Probably more when slowing down than straight cruising or accelerating as far as I can recall.
- I've had the speed volume control setting off and at 3 and have had it happen.
- It's happened on both FM and on CD so it isn't a reception or antenna issue as far as I can tell. No Sat in Canada so cannot comment on that.
- The top has been up and down. It's happened in cold, mild, and hot conditions.
- My settings are usually as follows:
Bass = 11 o'clock to 12 o'clock
Mid = 12 o'clock to 1 o'clock
Treb = 12 o'clock
Most often, all are simply at 12 o'clock. Volume is between 20% and 40%. I've never had an issue on the occasions when I do blast it out at 50 - 60%.
For those that haven't heard this happen and are having trouble picturing what we experience with this, I have the following analogy that you can even try to duplicate the effect somewhat:
- Instead of thinking of the various "o'clock" settings, think of each knob having a range of 1 to 10 where setting 5 = 12 o'clock
- Now picture all the settings being at 5, and you're at 25% volume
- When the bass issue kicks in, it sounds like this: dial back both Treb and Mid to 0 (zero or all the way left) and simultaneously move the Bass setting over to 11 (yes, I said 11 on a scale of 1-10) and also kick your volume up to at least 75%. That's the issue but then to that add the fact that the Bass is all distoted (I feel that it is both an over-boost of Bass with a simultaneous elimination of all Mid & Treb).
All that said, I've noted that the frequency of experiencing the issue dropped after getting the radio software level updated a few months back at a service interval. It still happens though.
I think that we should move to a thread that tracks this as it happens. Each report should cover the following conditions at a minimum:
- Unit type
- Speed volume setting
- Bass, Mid, Treb settings and volume level
- Listening to Sat, AM, FM, CD, or Aux
- Top Up, Down, and conditions (hot, cold, or mild, raining, etc)
- Accelerating, Cruising, or Stopping/Slowing
- any other observations, comments, or other narrative that may be of interest
Does this make sense??








JJ


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_

*3)* If I had to bet money on the cause of the problem, I would put my money on the following combination: SDV set to a medium or high setting, and bass turned up above the neutral (default) setting *and *loudness enabled.

Here's some data that should help clear that up.
I've had mine on the "off" position and the "1" position and we have a report of a "3" position which covers the SDV settings. I've had the EQ on the bass set at neutral and above neutral as well. I never have the volume above middle for an extended period of time and middle is considered the test position for a fully functioning system per VW's spec.
As for the drivetrain to the radio I again submit that regardless of the input data, 1mph or 120mph the radio should know not to distort the signal. As I understand it, the SDV system should only be capable of triggering a predetermined routine in the radio or other signal procesor/amplifier to alter the dash settings to a new signal amplification profile. Thus the radio or the other amplifier is the source of the error and the component in need of repair to fix the error.
I am giving VW and Dynaudio the benefit of the doubt that through some faulty programming or another they are accidentally creating the "bass boost" To suggest that some combination of their user settings knowingly causes the bass boost implies serious incompetence on the part of VW and their suppliers. I find it hard to believe that through VW's many years of R&D for their standard radios and Dynaudio's reported 2 years of custom tuning for the EOS nobody bothered to check if during proper usage below VW's spec volume levels the speakers received signals both annoying and unexpected to the user and potentially destructive to the equipment. I've had my fair share of electronics labs to understand filters and frequencies and there is no way these guys have a job unless they have either an electronic or paper copy of the entire frequency bandwidth, signal strength, and signal filters that are at work in all aspects of their system, (ie system mapping). The catch is that they actually have 2 sets of data, one hypothetical and one actual from testing. Perhaps they missed something in testing either programmed or physical between the radio and the speaker. 
The old argument of Feature vs Flaw always boils down to testing. If it's a feature then they didn't do enough basic testing to realize it was bad. If it is a flaw then they did enough testing to know their features worked but missed something small and rare.
I may not be great at persuasive speech or K.I.S.S. but the whole window/roof pinch protection business ought to show that I have good data collection methods and solid, technically grounded reasoning.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Is anyone having these problems? (Canadian Lurker)*

JJ,
I am guessing you have the upgrade radio w/6cd changer. That is the US upgrade radio that came in the Sport and Lux packages and optional on the 2.0 level package. If some one wants to spreadsheet all the conditions, be my guest. We are all experiencing pretty much the same things. The problem is unless everyone who has this issue actually has the dealer see and diagnose the problem in large numbers there will be no acknowledgement of a problem or a valid fix. VW designs the car and stereo systems are done by some one else like Blaupunkt, or Pioneer, or similar. I don't feel the Dynaudio system is the problem as non Dynaudio cars experience the problem as well. This problem also does not appear to be prevalent in the base radio. Yes. What you say makes sense. Only the radio is nuts








Andy


_Modified by cb391 at 11:58 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

Just a question but I haven't read of this problem outside the NAR region. Does the NAR have a unique radio head unit. Is it also a problem with those that have the RNS 300 Navigation head unit.
The Australian vehicle has the RCD 500 which you can option with Dynaudio as standard and Europe has that as an option above the RCD 300. This is definitely not the unit that JJ has and not the unit I have seen in a NAR car but this was a 2.0T.

_Modified by sydeos at 8:09 PM 6-27-2007_


_Modified by sydeos at 8:19 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

*Bass Boost?*

I have never had this "infamous" bass boost issue. However if you look at the components involve you can rule out the ECU. It would only tell the radio to increase volume not volume and a specific frequency. 
If the bass boost issue is the same as "turning up" your bass (as in turning the bass knob control) then the radio is suspect. If it is just that the bass gets louder and not deeper then the amp is suspect.
Of course you also have to listen to the treble and see what is going on with it at the same time to really narrow down the cause. Has anyone tried to listen to the treble to determine what it is doing. For those with "Mid" on their radio you also have to take that frequency into account when trying to narrow down the cause.
Also has anyone gone throught their settings when the issue is occuring to determine if they were changed from what they were set at? If you set your bass at +5 and when the issue occurs is it now at a +8? Then you know it is the radio. Again the other frequency controls also have to be looked at.
If some does these steps I would be interested in the outcome.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S. Here is hoping I never get this issue.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Bass Boost? (Rmon)*

Wow, had the base boost problem for the first time on my 3 week old eos. OMG! Freaked me out, there was some seriously distored base comming out. 
Put it this way...if the dial boosts +8 max, I had it set to +5. The base boosted about +20. I can imagine speaker damage if I had been listening at a loud volume.


----------

